# 1st ride in years



## Bigboy (5 Aug 2009)

Hi, 
Just got back from my first ride in about 10 years, 
Me and my son did a ride along the canal from Chorley to wigan and round Haigh hall so probably around 15 miles in all and i couldnt believe how bumpy tow paths are. My bike is a Claud butler cape wrath hard tail and coming back my bum bones were in aboslute agony  and my hands and fingers were numb

I dont have any padded shorts yet but do they make so much difference???

Are one brand usualy better/more padded than any other? my local bike shop is selling some for £20 but i dont know what make they are, and when i went in last week they didnt seem to be bothered with me as i wasnt spending fortunes, i just got "yea, theyre cheap ones"!!! and he walked away

What can i do about the numbness in my hands/fingers or will it get better the more i ride?

Im starting to ride again as ive always been overweight but recently lost quite a lot and want to get fitter and do a bit to help the weight loss keep happening. Im still 18st yet but was well over 26 1/2 last year and im still really unfit, but i gotta start somewhere.

Thanks, martin.


----------



## GilesM (6 Aug 2009)

Martin, good news and well done to get out the bike again, the first few rides are always the toughest.

For shorts, yes paddded ones make a huge difference, but nothing will feel good until your body hardens up in the right areas for cycling, the first few minutes when you next go out could be very tender moments, these are pretty good for the money,

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/dhb_Earnley_Lycra_Cycling_Shorts/5360021258/

dhb also make an under short which is worth considering, have a look around the wiggle website, either the lycra or undershort can be worn under tracksuit bottoms, or if you want, also have a look at the big shorts, a bit more expensive, but they don't have tight waist bands that cut into you, they are very comfortable,and can again be worn under tracksuit bottoms or normal shorts. You could try the baggy shorts, but to be honest, you need to start spending more money to get good ones, you would be looking at nearer £40 for good baggies, the Endura baggies are good. If the guy in your local bike shop is behaving like he's not interested in your business, don't give him any, some people who work in bike shops can be complete elitist tossers, many are fantastic, it's just finding a good one, but with all of the online shops, there is no need to put up with the unhelpful. As for you hands and wrists, again it is alot to do with just getting used to it, and developing muscles in the right place, but a good pair of gloves, fingerless with padding will always help. see here

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/c/cycle/7/Gloves_-_Short_Finger/

As you can see, prices vary greatly, but these should help:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Endura_Mighty_Short_Finger_Gloves/5360019022/

You can also consider different bar grips, but I wouldn't worry just for the moment.

Try the gloves and shorts, ride your bike lots, and you'll be amazed how everything will improve.
And good luck with the weight loss, to me there can be no better way of getting/keeping in shape than riding a bike.

Have fun

Giles


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2009)

Welcome Martin. Good advice above, also make sure your saddle is set up correctly. It should be nose-up by about 5 degrees so that your weight is shared between the two sit bones in your bum and the soft part between your legs. Don't be afraid to experiement with both the angle of the saddle and its postion on the rails, as well as the height. There's lots on the web about saddle height but it should be set so that your heel can just rest on the pedal at the bottom of the stroke without stetching your leg.

As your weight comes down you will become more comfortable on the bike. One word of warning: so many MTBers seem a bit over-fond of a couple of pints after a ride. This just undoes all the benefit of the exercise and these kinds of guys never seem to be able to shift that belly. Stick with water and don't drink any crap like Cola.

There is an active MTB club in Blackburn, we have two websites:

http://www.badforum.co.uk/

http://www.blackburnbikers.co.uk/

We have a good social scene and there are plenty of older and, er, less racy riders so you'd be welcome to join us. (I'm 53!) Have a look at the rides list on the second site above.


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2009)

....oh, and find yourself a better bike shop too!

There's Merlin Cycles who are in that new estate behind the Mormon temple at the M61 Junction. Their prices are keen and they do mostly MTB stuff.

In Backburn there's On Yer Bike on the A666 going towards Brownhills. You've also got Ribble Cyles and Paul Hewitt but they're more roadie.


----------



## Rollon (18 Aug 2009)

Martin,
I live in Chorley, and Ive just started cycling after having to give up running after more than 50 years. I am 63 and struggling to get used to this new adventure, but I too will persevere, it can only get better. I went in to Merlins today, they are in a unit on an industrial estate in Buckshaw Village. However I have found the most helpful and understanding cycle people around this area to be at Buy a Bike at Charnock Richard. I have asked them some probably stupid basic questions on numerous visits there, and they couldnt be more helpful.
Dave.


----------



## Perfect Virgo (18 Aug 2009)

Welcome! Have a look on Cycle Clothing UK I buy their padded shorts at about £14 and can testify to their effectiveness. They carry a fairly limited range but have extremely sensible prices and everything I have bought from them, jerseys, shorts and mitts has been excellent quality. Their sizing details are accurate too.


----------



## Mr Pig (22 Aug 2009)

Hi there,

Yes, padded shorts are great. Also, don't be afraid to buy a new saddle. One size does not fit all, I've changed the saddle on every bike I've had. 

You also want mits or gloves. If you feel that you're putting too much weight on your hands you can also try a shorter/higher stem so that you're sitting more upright. My last bike had a riser stem and riser bars on it. Looked stupid but who cares! You do whatever makes you comfortable.

You should never underestimate the importance of this. If your bike isn't comfortable you will stop using it.


----------



## soopoot (5 Sep 2009)

Comfort is really important especially if you're going to be doing long journeys - otherwise you're going to have a sore bum and pain everywhere.


----------



## billflat12 (6 Sep 2009)

I am currently about 18st after a injury lay-off an would recommend you try a smallish narrow saddle to avoid chaffing or a rear like the flag of japan, padded seats may not be the answer this area will harden in time , yes towpaths are a good start but they are quite flat really, to increase fitness try some climbing , hills improve gear changing and riding skills as well as fitness, also going down is a lot more fun and improves your bike handling skills no end. try to do your climbing in lowest gear and take your time, pause after you reach the crest if you need to recover. you will be really surprised how quickly you can improve if you persevere and enjoy going down. ( remember no pain no gain ) also the numbness will disappear as your circulation improves with fitness , oh an re-hydrate , drink lots of water. 
an forget the negative bikeshop, if necessary use http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ .This website is usually cheaper & also contains customer rated product reviews, all free postage & next day delivery. (leaving you more time to ride)


----------



## Jonathan M (8 Sep 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> , also make sure your saddle is set up correctly. It should be nose-up by about 5 degrees so that your weight is shared between the two sit bones in your bum and the soft part between your legs. Don't be afraid to experiement with both the angle of the saddle and its postion on the rails, as well as the height.




Agree with RR's comments here re saddle set up, and saddle angle can really make or break it as far as comfort.Probably less important for off road riding as proportionately more time is spent out of the saddle, but for road riding is V. important. Personally I have found setting up a saddle as level as possible to be most comfortable for me, otherwise the pressure caused by the saddle of the nose is pretty unbearable.


----------



## Mr Pig (8 Sep 2009)

Jonathan M said:


> I have found setting up a saddle as level as possible to be most comfortable for me, otherwise the pressure caused by the saddle of the nose is pretty unbearable.



Cut it off. The saddle nose that is! ;0)


----------

